# LUBRICANT ADDITIVES: CHEMISTRY AND APPLICATIONS By LESLIE R. RUDNICK



## Auto Union (Dec 25, 2010)

.
http://books.google.com/books?id=IQW4eCMPuxoC&printsec=frontcover#v=onepage&q&f=false

:thumbup:

:snowcool:


----------

